# Blood test results



## timecode2 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey guys, so I sent off my blood sample to a lab to get my test levels check and they post my results, but I don't understand it, so I thought I could ask you guys.

Testosterone Result - 13.7

Units -nmol/L

Range 7.6-31.4

Reference Ranges applies to adults


Don't fully understand, it says I'm normal in the overview but the results to me seem like I'm barely making it to normal?

I'm 28 by the way, hoping any of you can help me out understanding the terms etc


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2017)

That doesn't tell us much. What was total test free test lh fsh estradiol?


----------



## timecode2 (Jan 18, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> That doesn't tell us much. What was total test free test lh fsh estradiol?



Not sure that's all that was stated on the results just said hormone testosterone 

This is the one I ordered https://www.medichecks.com/find-a-test/test/Testosterone_TEST/


----------



## at15 (Jan 18, 2017)

looks like you got the total testosterone test done. thats puts your total at 395 ng/dl. what time of day was this at? get your free testosterone done as well, you could be right in the middle of the range on free and have nothing to worry about. If your free test is low normal then your in a tricky situation. No doc is really gonna prescribe with levels in the normal range at your age. But if your symptoms are bad enough you should look into self prescribing.


----------



## timecode2 (Jan 18, 2017)

at15 said:


> looks like you got the total testosterone test done. thats puts your total at 395 ng/dl. what time of day was this at? get your free testosterone done as well, you could be right in the middle of the range on free and have nothing to worry about. If your free test is low normal then your in a tricky situation. No doc is really gonna prescribe with levels in the normal range at your age. But if your symptoms are bad enough you should look into self prescribing.



Thanks for the info, I took it at 10.30am so free testosterone would get me a better idea overall then?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 18, 2017)

timecode2 said:


> Thanks for the info, I took it at 10.30am so free testosterone would get me a better idea overall then?



Try doing another test as soon as you can after waking up. Get a female hormone panel from labsmd that includes total test, LH, FSH, and E2. 

A free test panel is not as important as a total test panel. In fact, relying on free test can be oftentimes misleading and inaccurate.


----------



## timecode2 (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for your input guys, can always count on you guys for help! 

Just wondering if I decide to do TRT myself is it essentially me just doing a perm test cycle? I mean that seems to be the logic just wondering if there's other things to consider should I need to go that route


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 18, 2017)

timecode2 said:


> Thanks for your input guys, can always count on you guys for help!
> 
> Just wondering if I decide to do TRT myself is it essentially me just doing a perm test cycle? I mean that seems to be the logic just wondering if there's other things to consider should I need to go that route



You need blood work regularly if you Go the self medicating route. You don know if your UGL will deliver consistent quality or not plus you need to evaluate health markers.


----------



## timecode2 (Jan 18, 2017)

I spoke to the company they said I'm not particularly low, but if im showing symptoms then perhaps a re test and include the free testosterone should be done I'll save up and get that test soon enough, I definitely feel like my symptoms are due to low testosterone hence why I started this test 

The test they suggested covers 4 things


----------

